# Out of State ORV sticker



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a friend coming in from out of state in a couple weeks. He has a couple of Snowmobiles and a Quad. Whats the scoop on getting a ORV sticker for traveling on Michigan hard waters with out of state machines. 

I quess I could have looked it up on the DNR site, but you guys are a good source of info on here...

Thanks,

Rooster


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Needs to buy an ORV sticker. Anyplace that sells Hunt/Fish Lic. can print one off. Still only 16.25

As for the Sled! No clue on how to go about getting that?!?!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

From the DNR E-BOOK...
"An ORV license is *not* required for street-licensed vehicles used on the frozen surface of public waters or designated ORV routes."

Just wanted to clarify my post:lol:
Cheers, Tim


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The ATV needs a ORV sticker FOR SURE.

I dont think the snowmobile needs a permit IF he is going to use the snowmobile on the ice only for ice fishing purposes.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe the snow machines need trail permits


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

READ THIS IT EXPLAINS WHAT YOU NEED, FOR WHERE YOU ARE GOING TO RIDE.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_14824-32299--,00.html


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Below is from the DNR site

Snowmobiles are exempt from the Trail Permit Sticker if they are:

Operated exclusively on lands owned or under the control of the owner, used entirely in a safety education program conducted by a certified snowmobile safety instructor, exclusively operated in a special event of limited duration which is conducted according to a prearranged schedule under a permit from the governmental unit having proper jurisdiction *or a snowmobile used solely for transportation on the frozen surface of public waters for the purpose of ice fishing.*

I am taking that as he does not need a Trail Permit, just an ORV sticker ???


----------

